# FYI Big Thompson fans



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

With Pole Hill, Pinewood, and Flatiron under maintenance, it is very likely we will wind up running some water down the Big Thompson Canyon, releasing from Olympus Dam on Lake Estes. After October 28, flows in the canyon could be as high as 350 cfs. They could stay at that level into November.

That's right - Halloween to Thanksgiving class IV-V in Colorado, link to the article below:

Reclamation: Horsetooth and Carter Lake Reservoirs


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I have been waiting for some Fall Big Tommy! Last year we paddled it in November, dress warm. There is also some class III below the lake to the Handicap pull off.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

yeah last year the big T ran most of Nov. sub freezing air temps, ice on the rocks and river sides.... so cold John T had to undo my pfd at the end of the run... = FUN. ....oh yeah and glasses fogging so bad i couldn't see anything.... FUN. Bring it!!!!


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

YEEESSSSS!!! this is the news I've been waiting for all fall. Can't wait.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hell yeah! Love late season big t.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Last year we had a pretty healthy 200 cfs release before the main release. The run is a lot less intense at 200-250 than it is at 300+. It was a good warm up for the serious shit. If this pre-release happens again this year, can somebody please email me so I don't miss it?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

SON-OF-A-BEEOTCH

I really hate living in Arkansas now! It's been dry here and NO PADDLING unless you wanna drive 11 hours to the cheeoa


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

the cheoah in NC? love that river!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah in NC. The Big south fork of the cumberland sometimes runs and is like 8 hours...the ocoee is like 9 hours. But NOTHING is running around here.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

I heard the pool at UALR is running...and you can probably scrape down the Cadron.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually Rock Creek is kinda running. The pool?? pssshhh I need some action!


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

For us wookiees paddling pongos, which section exactly is running? My pongo boof will make your mother cry.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Pizzle, are you asking about the big t? Gannon's whining about his poor life choices has gotten this thread all off track.

I don't know much about the lower section, but I think that you need about 500 cfs or more. You put in below Cannon shot and paddle to wherever you feel like. There is like a dam or something... and two or three rapids... maybe a bridge? A bridge and a rapid together? Sort of fuzzy, really. I remember it being sketchy because of a lack of eddies. People seem to like it, though.

The upper section (the Gnar) runs from about 120 on up. 250 is a very nice flow, although still manky. By the time it gets up to about 300 and above, it is a lot less manky, but it is also a lot more serious. Seriousness increases with flow. I think I tap out at about 450-500. I have no idea how high it's been run. Scout extensively.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Leif, joking about the Pongos. Just hoping to scrape down something closer to home. If only there was a a high speed bullet train from the front range to Gore. 
These South East boys got me all prematurely excited about some play park feature in Mississippi. I guess I will just have to wait a little longer for Some Big T mank.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Leif,

I'm up for the T when it goes. I'd love to finally fire up the gnar, would you show me the lines?

For sure will be up there on the 6th and any weekends or Fridays after that.

Josh


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not whining! I get all summer off (to come back to CO) and warm paddling WHEN it rains here during the off season in CO. I've ran the main section below the gnar at 200 and didn't touch a rock to all you paddle snobs who think it needs 3-500cfs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

gannon_w said:


> I'm not whining! I get all summer off (to come back to CO) and warm paddling WHEN it rains here during the off season in CO. I've ran the main section below the gnar at 200 and didn't touch a rock to all you paddle snobs who think it needs 3-500cfs.


I'm calling BS on this, I want to see this levitating paddling that somehow allows you to "not touch a rock" when everyone else hits rocks at double that flow.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I'm up there with the best of them when it comes to making the best out of elf flows, but I'll have to agree with stoutmaster Tom on this one. Wait for more than 400 for that lower stuff... and the gnar ... well... you should just know when you're ready it.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

You buncha snobs! I bet you're all the same people who won't do steven's down below 3ft or the gnarrows below 2 ft! You just wait. One day all the water will be controlled by some giant corporation (anybody remember Sloarbabies?) or gone...What do you think it just falls outta the sky??

I'm deciding on if I should fly United for $250 roundtrip to DEN to come get some! I've never flew with a kayak and had to claim it is a handicap surfboard :???:


What's up Mike!


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

doing well Gannon! I'm going to miss the Big T myself unless it starts running by November 3, but flying back to DC next weekend to see family and boat The Falls... then a big move to Seattle. The PACNW season is just cranking up! See you all next season for a week or two!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

leif said:


> I think I tap out at about 450-500. I have no idea how high it's been run. Scout extensively.


FrontRangeFred and I once attempted the upper at about 550 cfs. We made it about a 1/4 the way down before the river tapped us out with one swim, and some upside down rock boofing while going for the final ferry to shore. Pretty humbling to not finish a run that's less than a mile long. We packed up our bruised egos and went to Lyons play park.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone that's read this forum knows gannon does things at absurdly low levels. As the voice of reason, I'll throw out 300 as a good min for the Big T "main" (below the gnar) section. I'm sure you can still get down at 200, but just because you're sitting in your kayak, are you really kayaking?


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

adgeiser said:


> sub freezing air temps, ice on the rocks and river sides.... so cold John T had to undo my pfd at the end of the run... !


That was entertaining, but Nov 26 with Mocha was more fun. Got to play ice breaker at the fishing spot to portage the dam. I still think Shoshone on NYD with a 11F putin was much more entertaining. I've never had that much ice on my gear.

As for levels, 300's a good one for below the Gnar (I've only done up to 400 though on that stretch), 250 is totally doable, but 250 and ~32 turned into a cracked boat for us. 300 I still hit rocks at, but not too bad. Below Vistenz-Smith to the dam at the Narrows, 400 is my lower limit. The bottom half gets wide and shallow, more is better. I always forget to lookup the flow for the Narrows stretch, I'd guess ~300 is a minimum there.

John


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

KSC said:


> Anyone that's read this forum knows gannon does things at absurdly low levels.


 
What do you mean absurdly low...I did the part from V-park to the cherry store at a cranking 90 cfs! No really I did  If you guys wanna sit on your couch complaining about too low of flows and point fun at me for boating that's fine!  Boats aren't fiberglass for a reason...scratch em up!

My levels:
Big T at 90 cfs I've ran from Id-damn to the cherry store 
Poudre upper Gnarrows 35 cfs!
Clear creek I think 130 cfs.
NSV was low but I can't remember. 
Surfin Golden below 100 cfs
#s & RG at 700 cfs

Funny, the biggest thing I remember is Shoshone in like August or the #s this past season at 3400...Poudre at 4.6

Big ones little ones I like em all 

You know what? I'm tired of defending myself...Oh wait, I think someone just spilled their drink in the hallway...lemmie get my boat! 

Sad to see you go Mike. Is it job related?...


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ya, well 4 of us got narrows on CC Saturday at 80cfs, so there! And I still got trashed at Bills...good playboatin hole right now.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet Ski...sounds like we can hang out  Been wanting to do a low flow narrows run.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

From Kara:

Also tonight, we will begin increasing the releases from Olympus Dam to the Big Thompson Canyon. Changes will be made over a series of intervals beginning at 11 p.m. and ending around 2 a.m. Friday morning. The release below the dam will go from 54 cfs to about 313 cfs. It will stay around 313 cfs through the weekend.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

It is flowing this morning, 309!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Aj, how is that easy stretch above the gnar? Wondering if Riley is up to it, or if it is too fast. Is there room to row the stinger?


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Whose comin with me?*

I have a few hours during my daughters nap time to get out on the Thompson. I am looking to boat at 12 on both Saturday and Sunday...
Looking for below the Gnar to where ever..

Give me a call at 970-691-3322 if you wanna go.

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave, top 2-3 miles are creeky class II, then a class III rapid just above the house with the peace log pole by the road, then a tricky tight S turn, then 3-4 miles of more of class III/II with a couple III+s to the handicap is how I would describe the top section. 

You can see most of the runs bigger rapids as it follow the road. The S turn is hard to see from the road, but it is after the peace pole house and before the next bridge rapid in a treed area. 

I can't comment on a shredder, but in general the top part of the run is wider then boulder creek with a creeky/shallow feel from what I remember. At 309, I am sure there would be some shallow spots in the first 2-3 miles section? I would think the S turn and a couple of the Class III rapids below would be tight for the shredder as well at 309?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I will be there every day till they turn it off, who wants to go boating?


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

If I can convince my girlfriend its still boating season, I'd love to hit the class III section described by chief niwot... never been on the big t, so i'd like to go with someone who knew the put-in/take-outs well... I'm a class III+ boater on my best of days, so i'm not so interested in stumbling upon the gnar and/or lowhead dams. Anyhow, I'm available saturday afternoon if anyones down!

Thanks
colin
970-393-0172


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

So we have 4 of us that are going to run the upper section tomorrow, if it is not ripping wind in the morning. The forecast is 50, sun and some wind. We are planning to meet at Mall road, the put-in, at 11:00 where it crosses the river. Mall road is East of Estes Lake and goes between highway 34 and 36. We will unload boats and run shuttle to the handicap takeout. If anyone wants to join us, PM me. We will evaluate the wind early tomorrow morning and confirm.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

NWS forecast for drake "Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 55. Breezy, with a west wind 22 to 25 mph decreasing to between 13 and 16 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph."

Looks like a great day for big tommy.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Good times were had on friday afternoon. Thanks for taking photos, spencer.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

funkins said:


> NWS forecast for drake "Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 55. Breezy, with a west wind 22 to 25 mph decreasing to between 13 and 16 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph."
> 
> Looks like a great day for big tommy.


Well, at least it is not going to be too w#ndy. It's toasty warm here in Ned this morning, might be a wet suit day.

Nice pictures Leif!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet photos Leif!

Chief...don't make me fly out there just to boof you again out of some mini-hole!

And BOB...get your ass in a boat. You bailed on me like 20 times this summer to run the Big T!


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*big t*

So I need someone to paddle below gnar down today or sunday.. Give a call at 970-691-3322
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

gonna be up there around 1pm today.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

FYI Flows dropped last night :-(


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Too bad, 117 is perfect for Gannon tho.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Booooo!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

mjpowhound,

Any word from Kara when the next scheduled Big T release will be?

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

funkins said:


> Too bad, 117 is perfect for Gannon tho.


 
Stop the hate! 

Though I wasn't here for the summer, I don't think 1 river has ran since May here in Ark!


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

@ boof512 - from the looks of that profile pick I would think you would be running nothing but the gnar! Sick!!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

It's coming back up.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Seanlee,
You would think, but I am mearly a shadow of my former self!! I still play around in there, but only on special days at specific flows. 
I would however like to talk to you about the conversation we had around your nomad.
Give me a call at 970-691-3322
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi all,
Yes! We're back up. The Big T will be running at about 340 cfs for the next two weeks--supposedly until Friday, November 18.

Best,
Kara


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Dam!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet. Might have to make a little drive to check it out.....been having shoulder issues, but who cares if you can get a new run in November!


----------



## randers (Apr 29, 2009)

*Anyone one goin on saturday, got room for a new Denverite ?*

Denverite, is that right?

anyhow, id love to go check out the BT this weekend.. preferably sat. I can drive...


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

warm no wind today in the high country, wish I was paddling the Big T.


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey all,
Big Thompson flows are dropping now as we drop the water level at Estes. The rate of drop in the release to the river is following the rate of drop in water elevation of the reservoir. They've got the gates on the dam under a maintenance test.

What that means is, the changes are not being made incrementally. They are just slowly declining. So, in all, we went down about 30 cfs today, November 18. The river flows below the dam dropped to 270 cfs and continue to decline. They'll keep dropping through next week and the following weekend. By Monday, November 28, we're anticipating we'll be back to more normal flows for this time of year which are around 20-25 cfs.

Let me know if you have any questions.
Best,
Kara


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

thanks for the water, that was fun.


----------

